# organic soil mix for 2nd attempt.



## Bongofury (Jun 20, 2015)

I want to start my 2nd attempt at another grow. My 1st grow is turning out just OK, but I made a ton of rookie mistakes and poor decisions. Thanks to all the kind and experienced Growers on MP, my babies are still growing. Thank you :aok:

Anyway, I want to do another organic grow. 1st grow I used Fox Farms Happy Frog exclusively. As time went along realized I just didn't have enough drainage which led to problems. Too late now so i'll keep plugging along. 

2nd grow I plan to mix FFHF along with FF Ocean Forest and 20% to 30 % more perlite. 

Does this combination sound OK? I want to keep it simple but I am open to suggestions.    

It's going to be a small grow maybe 4 plants in a 4X4X7 tent with 600 watt HPS in flower.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi bongo, I would just go with FFOF and if you want add perlite go ahead and do that. 

4 plants under a 600 sounds good to me. That will be a nice grow.

I have made every mistake there is. I still usually have some issue in my grows. Oh well, that is how we learn. You will rock this second grow.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 20, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Hi bongo, I would just go with FFOF and if you want add perlite go ahead and do that.
> 
> 4 plants under a 600 sounds good to me. That will be a nice grow.
> 
> I have made every mistake there is. I still usually have some issue in my grows. Oh well, that is how we learn. You will rock this second grow.



Thanks for the vote of confidence Rosebud. :smoke1:


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 21, 2015)

Do you think it would help to add Mycorrhizal fungi to the mix? I'm sure Ocean Forest has some in it, but I have read some peeps add this to the soil.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2015)

I add it to everything.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 21, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I add it to everything.



Awesome. Thanks Rosebud.


----------



## Radium012 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thats the same mix I use..im only on my 2nd grow but the first worked in same size tent but with 1000 watt light. Got aprox. 15 oz. dry off 6 plants about 4 foot tall


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 22, 2015)

Radium012 said:


> Thats the same mix I use..im only on my 2nd grow but the first worked in same size tent but with 1000 watt light. Got aprox. 15 oz. dry off 6 plants about 4 foot tall



Thanks for the input Radium. Sounds like you had a very successful grow.  Average 2.5 oz. per plant.


----------

